# Barracuda3 Micro chuck



## watch_art (Jul 20, 2012)

so i broke down and bought the barracuda 3 micro with a key - which I was prepared to LOVE and adore. 

I don't.

Apparently I like tommy bars way more than I thought.  The ease of adjustment and setup with bars beats having a key any day of the week.
So I'm going to exchange this
Barracuda3 Micro Lathe Key Chuck System at Penn State Industries

for this
Mini Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System: includes 3 sets of jaws at Penn State Industries

I just got off the phone with PSI and  even told her I used it once, she said that's okay as long as it's still in saleable condition.  OF COURSE IT IS!  yeeha!

So I'm going to pack it back up and make a swap.
That means I've got a few bucks left over for... shipping?
Dunno yet.
:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 20, 2012)

i use one with tommy bars and thought i would like the barracuda better, but I have to say that i really have enjoyed mine. What was it about the barracuda that you didnt like? im taking notes cuz i always though by appearance that the barracuda(or those with similar "keys") were better.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 20, 2012)

THe key - I didn't like how rough it felt.  It didn't feel like a smooth turn and I could never get it tight enough.  I had the blank wobble loose a couple times.  

I only turned one piece with it (a section) and put it up after that.  It's easier to adjust a blank in the jaws with the tommy bar system - I can use my hand to adjust the jaws on the left while on the right I wobble the blank a bit to get it sort of straight until I can tighten it down.  I don't have to fidgit with that stupid key that doesn't even feel like it wants to engage with the gear.


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 20, 2012)

I've used that chuck before, I don't like it.

personally, I have a VicMarc chuck. I really like it.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 20, 2012)

watch_art said:


> THe key -* I didn't like how rough it felt.  It didn't feel like a smooth turn and I could never get it tight enough.  I had the blank wobble loose a couple times.*



My guess is that your chuck was delivered with the jaws slightly out of sync.  After using mine for a few years it started to display the exact same symptoms you describe.  I think the accumulation of dust forced the internal gears out of sync.  I took it apart, cleaned everything up, lubed it and put it back together.  It worked perfectly smooth again after that.  To bad you had a bad 1st experience, I love only needing one hand to tighten my chuck while holding the piece with the other.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the Barracuda 2.  I like mine.  But, I also have the "C" style with the tommy bars too.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have had the CMGC3 for quite a few years. The tommy bars are not a real problem. I find some folks hate them but, for me, they are OK. On my large chuck I really do like the key system. Both are fine. BTW, the PSI chucks are great values compared to some of the so-called name brand versions.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2012)

I use both kinds and love them. And Frank is right, I've had better luck with PSI chicks than the Super Nova I once had. Went through two and couldn't get them to run true on my Powermatic 3520B.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love the tommy bar chucks, too ! By locking the index lock on the lathe and using only one bar allows for using both hands for loading the stock into the chuck.

To me, that's a ton easier than trying to balance the work piece with one hand and futzing around trying to turn the "keyhole" around to a point where tighten the key doesn't interfere with the mounted blank.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 21, 2012)

AND - I forgot to mention earlier - it's a pain in the butt to remove the chuck off the lathe w/o a place to put a pry bar.  I had nothing to pull against.  With the tommy bars one bar goes in the chuck and one bar goes in the spindle.  Easy to tighten and easy to remove.


Did I mention my index pin is broken off?
That was back when my scroll chuck got stuck on there.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 21, 2012)

Correct me if im wrong here but isn't this just a knockoff of teknatool chuck?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Interesting that you prefer the tommy bars, I went from a chuck that had them to one with the key and will never go back.  You only need one hand to tighten with the key allowing for much easier set up.  I've done the ackward one hand thing with the tommy bars and it isn't something I'll miss doing.

AK


----------



## watch_art (Jul 21, 2012)

It's interesting how we all work so differently.  One thing that's a pain to one is cake to another.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 22, 2012)

Shawn, I know it's not the small one but this is the "other" chuck I mentioned in my earlier post.

Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8" Jumbo Flat Jaw at Penn State Industries

One of the reasons I got it was so that I could use the same jaws on both chucks.  This one rapidly became my favorite for drilling pen blanks on the lathe.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 22, 2012)

That's the one I have now!  It's a very good chuck.


----------



## jzerger (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to be so ignorant but this may be what I need:  I have the pen chuck but quite often get slippage when trying to drill round blanks;  do I have this right that this 4 jaw chuck can be used to hold round blanks on the lathe so I can drill a centered hole.  Thanks for your patience, in advance....I've avoided round blanks so far but have seen some cool acrylic and ebonite I'd like to try.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 25, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> i use one with tommy bars and thought i would like the barracuda better, but I have to say that i really have enjoyed mine. What was it about the barracuda that you didnt like? im taking notes cuz i always though by appearance that the barracuda(or those with similar "keys") were better.



I've thought a number of times that I would like to have one with a key, but I've been using my Barracudas (I have two of the II and one of the mini's) plus I recently bought one of Grizzly's Barracuda look alikes all with the tommy bars that I'm used to so don't see any need to make the switch now... plus my jaws are interchangeable between the II's so would be additional expense to have to buy other jaws.... I had hoped the Grizzly would be interchangeable with the Barracuda's but not so.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 25, 2012)

jzerger said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant but this may be what I need:  I have the pen chuck but quite often get slippage when trying to drill round blanks;  do I have this right that this 4 jaw chuck can be used to hold round blanks on the lathe so I can drill a centered hole.  Thanks for your patience, in advance....I've avoided round blanks so far but have seen some cool acrylic and ebonite I'd like to try.



The four jaw chucks can hold anything.  THey're kick butt awesome.  
I turn round blanks all the time with my 4 jaw.


----------



## bastallard (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System as well, and I really like it.


----------

